# Exodar Ruf



## Svetja (9. Dezember 2006)

Da das suchen nach Exodar Questen sich etwas schwierig gestaltet schreibt doch einfach jeder der eine findet mal hier ins forum.
1: Southshore Gasthaus gibs eine ( Verlorene Kristalle ) 250 Ruf
2: Sümpfe des Elends ( Mitleid mit den Verfluchten ) 250 Ruf
3: Sümpfe des Elends ( Der Tränenteich ) 350 Ruf
4: Hinterland ( Eine Geste des guten Willens ) 250 Ruf
5: Hinterland ( Die Raubtiere zur Beute machen ) 250 Ruf
6: Hinterland ( Wiedererlangen der Eier ) 250 Ruf    ist eine folgeqeust wo es zuerst kein ruf für gibt gibs beim selben NPC
7: Eschental 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Zerstört die Legion ) 250 Ruf
8: Zugwindlager Westliche Pestländer ( Mal des Lichtbringers ) 250 Ruf
9: Zugwindlager Westliche Pestländer ( Das Grab des Lichtbringers ) 350 Ruf


----------



## Roran (9. Dezember 2006)

Svetja schrieb:


> Da das suchen nach Exodar Questen sich etwas schwierig gestaltet schreibt doch einfach jeder der eine findet mal hier ins forum.
> 1: Southshore Gasthaus gibs eine ( Verlorene Kristalle )



Ich habs mal weiter gemeldet,
danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Aika (20. Dezember 2006)

hallo, also für denn ruf kann ich nur sagen mach at da kannst du denn ruf schnell steigern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buechse (20. Dezember 2006)

Welche Quests sind für Horde ode Allianz?


----------



## Valkum (20. Dezember 2006)

öööööm Exodar is ALLY  du ******* erst ma überlegen vorm posten


----------



## buechse (20. Dezember 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jemand etwas degegen wenn ich sterben gehe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wär doch aber intressant wenn die Horde da auch Ruf farmen könnte ^^


----------



## Nachtlied (21. Dezember 2006)

Es fehlen noch zwei Quests aus dem Eschental:

Teuflische Pläne (Zufallsdrop) 75 Ruf
Nie wieder! (Folge von Teuflische Pläne) 350 Ruf

Vielleicht gibts noch mehr, aber das sind die die mir aufgefallen sind...


----------



## Thoa (22. Dezember 2006)

Valkum schrieb:


> öööööm Exodar is ALLY  du ******* erst ma überlegen vorm posten


Na zum Glück hat dieser Post sehr viel Informationsgehalt. Na wenigstens hast du eine große Signatur die es wieder kompensiert.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie bereits in einem anderen Thread gesagt lässt sich schnell bei den neuen Hauptstadtfraktionen steigern wenn man im Alteractal brav Sturmkristalle (krischtalle *lacht*) bzw. Blut abgibt. Direkt jetzt vor BC würde ich keine Quests machen. Geht ja sowieso mit Burning Cursade rasch rauf.

Gruß Gruß
Für die Allianz UND die Horde *hust*


----------



## DefloS (22. Dezember 2006)

Hey kool, das ist echtmal nützlich, schonmaln bisselruf puschen 4TW^^


----------



## saphyroth (24. Dezember 2006)

was auch interressant wär: ab welchem lvl sin diese qs...sin alle davon ab 60?
mir kanns eigentlich egal sein aber esis sicher hilfreich


----------



## Killas (5. Januar 2007)

danach habe ich gesucht. danke!


----------



## White_Magic (5. Januar 2007)

saphyroth schrieb:


> was auch interressant wär: ab welchem lvl sin diese qs...sin alle davon ab 60?
> mir kanns eigentlich egal sein aber esis sicher hilfreich




Die ganzen anderen QUests kenne ich nicht, aber das erste Quest aus Southshore ist definitiv nicht für Lv.60  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killas (6. Januar 2007)

Hm. Gibts auch irgendwo ein wiederholbares Quest?


----------



## Thoa (6. Januar 2007)

Killas schrieb:


> Hm. Gibts auch irgendwo ein wiederholbares Quest?


Alteractal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seducers (6. Januar 2007)

hab ich nun richtig verstanden das diese quests schon ruf bei den exodar bringen und ich quasi mit 50% neutral oder mehr dann in bc beginnen kann?

und die sache mit dem alterac tal, ... bin da ja schon urewig ehrfürchtig, ...
wenn ich diese medallien fetzen usw usw abgebe, ... gibts ruf bei den exodar?

oder haben die was anderes?

werd ich dann morgen gleich mal ausprobieren, hätte av ja mal wieder nen sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Magic (7. Januar 2007)

Seducers schrieb:


> hab ich nun richtig verstanden das diese quests schon ruf bei den exodar bringen und ich quasi mit 50% neutral oder mehr dann in bc beginnen kann?
> 
> und die sache mit dem alterac tal, ... bin da ja schon urewig ehrfürchtig, ...
> wenn ich diese medallien fetzen usw usw abgebe, ... gibts ruf bei den exodar?
> ...



Jo, du bekommst durch AV Ruf bei den Exodar. Ich hab schon Wohlwollend halb voll nur durch AV  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seducers (7. Januar 2007)

und was bringt mir der ruf bei den exodar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich meine laut blasc datenbank haben die gar keine tollen items, ...
kann mir jemand was anderes sagen?


----------



## White_Magic (7. Januar 2007)

Gibts nicht die Flugmounts bei denen?


----------



## Seducers (7. Januar 2007)

tjo das müsste man halt nun wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn das der fall wäre, dann fang ich mal gleich an mit av, ...


----------



## White_Magic (7. Januar 2007)

Ich mach so oder so PvP für den Rang 14 Dolch, wenn ich da noch nebenbei Ruf bei den Exodar bekomme ist doch ganz praktisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich denke schon das es da die Flugmounts geben wird, allein schon weil sie in der Ruf Liste bei den Hauptfraktionen stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Januar 2007)

White_Magic schrieb:


> Gibts nicht die Flugmounts bei denen?



Nein :>

Der einzige Sinn im Rufpushen besteht darin, dass man dann sofort das blöde Vogelvieh-Epicmount kaufen kann.


----------



## White_Magic (7. Januar 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nein :>
> 
> Der einzige Sinn im Rufpushen besteht darin, dass man dann sofort das blöde Vogelvieh-Epicmount kaufen kann.



Was meinst du mit sofort?


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Januar 2007)

White_Magic schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit sofort?



Sofort.

Die Blutelfen sind ja noch nicht im Spiel, aber sobald das Addon kommt, kann man sofort nach Silbermond laufen und sich das Mount holen, während andere immernoch den Ruf pushen.
Bist dann halt einer der ersten auf deinem Server mit nem Blutelfemount.


----------



## White_Magic (7. Januar 2007)

Hab dein "Vogelfieh" falsch verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber auf das Fieh kann man ehrlich gesagt gut und gerne verzichten, ausser man ist einer dieser Mounts Sammler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duath (8. Januar 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nein :>
> 
> Der einzige Sinn im Rufpushen besteht darin, dass man dann sofort das blöde Vogelvieh-Epicmount kaufen kann.


Waren wir nicht bei den Draenei und deren Elekks?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (9. Januar 2007)

Duath schrieb:


> Waren wir nicht bei den Draenei und deren Elekks?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Äh... Ja, mal ganz am Anfang. Aber wen interessiert schon Allie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach übrigens (auch wenn ich mich wiederhole):

http://img465.imageshack.us/img465/5387/silbermondlm0.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (9. Januar 2007)

Jo die Imbaelke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin durch deinen Alterachinweis nun auch schon in Ironforge Ehrfürchtig, Darnassus war ich ja bereits, Stormwind habe ich auf 55% und Gnomeregan wächst auch gut... und wenn ich so weitermache ist die Exodar mit BC auch auf Repektvoll. Der Rest sollte mit Quests rauf gehen ... da mache ich mir jetzt nicht extra Stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (9. Januar 2007)

Aus langerweile hab ich mittlerweile angefangen den Ruf beim "Dampfdruckkartell" zu steigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hierfür gibt es eine Quest in Feralas beim Bootssteg. Ist wiederholbar und gibt 25 Ruf.

Den Ruf für die "Holzschlundfeste" hab ich vorgestern auf Ehrfürchtig abgeschlossen.

Oh man, es ist echt langweilig ohne Raids  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (9. Januar 2007)

Ich liebe ja Rufbalken, auch wenn ich "erst" vier Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig habe sollen es mehr werden. Hast du spezielle Tipps für die Holzschlundfeste? Wo haust du die Furblogs? Ich bin mit dem Ruf bereits auf Respektvoll. In Winterspring kannst du jedoch Farmen vergessen. Beide Lager sind komplett voll und es ist absolut unmäglich geworden zu farmen. Gleiches im Norden des Teufelswaldes. Hast du da geheime Tipps für eine nette Gnomin?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gestern im BG hab ich jemanden mit einem Winterspringsäbler gesehen und gleich mal mit ihm gesprochen. Der hat lediglich 12 (!) Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig und ist momentan an der Fraktion dran mit den Trollen im Hinterland. Es wird für manche sicher krank erscheinen aber jeder legt seine Ziele anders. Also.. Hau Tipps Raus Imbaelke.. ich lausche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (9. Januar 2007)

Nun ich bin auf Teldrassil. Ein recht junger und sehr leerer Server.
Hier waren die Furbolglager in Winterquell nicht überfüllt. Eigentlich war ich fast immer alleine im Lager unterwegs. Manchmal waren halt ein paar wegen den Quests da. Gefarmt hab ich ca. 2-4 Stunden pro Tag.

Was du machen kannst ist halt eine Wanderung einlegen und zwischen den einzelnen Winterfelle Spots in WQ pendeln. Oder du suchst dir einen Magier (oder noch einen, falls du einer bist) und bombst in Fellwood die Lager beim Tunnel oben leer durch MassPulls.

Ich hab halt bis Respektvoll keine Perlen eingetauscht und hatte mit Respektvoll bereits 1.000 Perlen (15.000 Ruf) Die restlichen 400 gingen dann fix von der Hand.

Und soweit ich weis, gibt es die Fraktion der Trolle im Hinterland:
- nur für die alten Server
- sind diese komplett rausgenommen wurden.

Weil ich dafür keinen Rufbalken z.B. habe.

Und weil ich auf einem jungen Server spiele bleiben viele Fraktionen im Bereich "Ehrfürchtig" für mich verschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D.h. diesmal keine Tipps von meiner Seite aus.

Weil wir gerade bei Ruf sind:

Mit dem letzten Patch wurde auch der Ruf Reward bei Quests total überarbeitet. Mein Bruder hat vor kurzem einen Char neu angefangen und ist nun lvl 40 geworden.
Durch das ganze Questen ist er bereits jetzt schon "Ehrfürchtig" in Orgrimmar und bei den restlichen Fraktionen (kA ob auch Silbermond) bereits Anfang bis Mitte Respektvoll (je nach Fraktion).

Also haben es Neueinsteiger (was für mich auch verständlich ist) wesentlich einfacher bei den Hauptfraktionen zu Ruf zu kommen.

Zum Vergleich:

Mein Gimp Schurke (nur am Anfang von WoW gespielt) war gerade mal bei allen Fraktionen wohlwollend mit 60(!).


----------



## Thoa (9. Januar 2007)

Ich könnte mir noch immer in den Hintern beissen. Sowohl bei Holzschlund als auch bei Argentum habe ich die Rufitems vorher schon abgegeben. Mir fehlen nun aus diesem Grund sicher 5k Ruf bei Holzschlund. Hm.. damals ging das farmen bei uns auch noch recht gut. Da habe ich ja die Winterspringsäblerquest auch lange gemacht. Erst ab Mitte Wohlwollend damit aufgehört weil es dann unmöglich wurde da was zu reissen.

Hm Hm Hm. Was ich auch doof finde... Hydraxianer, Cenarius, Zandaler und Brut von Blubb Blubb bekomme ich nicht mehr auf Ehrfürchtig. Und mit BC werde ich das wohl auch nicht mehr... Das ist ein bisschen doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ich mache jetzt erstmal die Haupstädte weiter. Hast du da Tipps für Alterac?

Drei Leute haben mir gesagt sie machen da problemlos 1000 Ruf pro Run... Ich komme da nur gaaaaanz selten ran. Ich bin von Beginn dabei, reite mit nach vorne. Wenn Gegner hier sind Loote ich die, NPCs auch... nach 10 Minuten porte ich nach hinten und Deffe.. Da fällt dann meistens was ab für mich. 50-70 Sturmkristalle. DIe gebe ich dann schnell ab, dann weitermachen und irgendwann sind die NPCs dafür leider weg.. dann gebe ich nur mehr die kleinen Sachen ab.. und normalerweise nehme ich lediglich 300 Ruf aus einem AV mit.. wie hast du das gemacht?

*ist ein Elke Fanboy*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (9. Januar 2007)

Nun, ich bin Hordler. Keine Ahnung wie es bei den Allies abläuft. Für die Hordler:

Einfach nach dem Zerg richten. Mal ist er vorne beim SP Friedhof, mal in der Def 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und einen Tipp für die Zandalar hab ich noch:
Schmuckstücke im AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab zugeschlagen als die Teile für 3 Gold drin waren.
Ansonsten kann man sich auch eine 2-5er Gruppe basteln und die Fische im Wasser hauen. Geben 4 Ruf, aber keine Schmuckstücke. Oder die Krokolisken. Geben auch 4 Ruf und lassen auch Schmuckstücke droppen. Magier machen die Krokos auch alleine.
Man kann auch eine ID nutzen in der alles clear ist bis auf Hakkar (kann ja mal passieren das er nid geschaft wird) und hier die Söhne dann farmen. "Schneller" Respawn und ebenfalls Chance auf Schmuckstücke. Ob die Söhne auch nach Hakkars spawnen, weis ich nicht.

MfG


----------



## Thoa (9. Januar 2007)

Ich schau heute mal wegen den Schmuckstücken. Bin aber auch erst bei 80% Wohwollend dort und momentan sihet es nicht so aus als würden wir nochmal nach Zul Gurub gehen vorm Addon. Also muss ich wohl alles was da ist einkaufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na mal sehen wieviel das Wert ist, wieviel Ruf das gibt und wieviel Gesamtkosten das sind. Zuviel will ich da nicht ausgeben.

Bei Alterac richte ich mich ja auch eigentlich nach dem Zerg... nur eben nicht zu lange.. einfach weil ich nicht 100 Kristalle sammeln will, dann retour porte und die NPCs schon weg sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist mal doof. Aber danke für die Tipps.. ich mach mich heute Abend gleich mal wieder ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagya (9. Januar 2007)

Ich hab da auchmal ne frage zum Ruf steigern. Ich bin mit meinem Drui in den Hauptstädten überall wohlwollen oder fast respektvoll ... ja  ich weiß is recht schwach, aber kann mir einer verraten wo ich für die Hauptstädte ruf herbenkomme? ich hab jeze schon auch verzweiflung den lowies die mobs geklaut weil ihc die Z´wergenquests aus den startgebieten gemacht habe, alle, und demnechst sind die menschen dran =)

aber wie kann ich nohc ruf sammeln?


----------



## Thoa (9. Januar 2007)

Das steht doch alles in diesem Thread Shagya.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alterac Ruf pushen ist die schnellste Methode nach dem Questen.. wobei ich mir da auch nicht sicher bin ob Alterac nicht generell die schnellste Methode ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (9. Januar 2007)

ich dachte wenn man Alterac macht,steigert das nur dem Ruf für die Frostwölfe und den Sturm... (vergessen) der allianz.Ich wusste nicht das der RUf dann auch bei Og etc steigert,oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?^^

Ich kenn mich damit nicht so aus=)


----------



## WarNuts (9. Januar 2007)

Das hast du falsch verstanden.

Thoa ist Alli und ich bin Hordler. Deswegen reden wir immer von unseren Fraktionen, meinen aber dann für den anderen "Gesprächspartner" die Fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber lass dir noch sagen, dass man sowieso als Allianzler nicht Ruf für Orgrimmar (OG) farmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (9. Januar 2007)

das war ja jetzt nur für die Horde gemeint >.<


----------



## Thoa (9. Januar 2007)

Elke schrieb:


> Aber lass dir noch sagen, dass man sowieso als Allianzler nicht Ruf für Orgrimmar (OG) farmen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist echt Kacke.. ich würde so gerne mit meiner Gnomin auf so einem Kriegswolf rumreiten.. so einen tollen, epischen, dunklen Wolf der mich durch Stormwind trägt...

Und ja White Jen du steigerst im Alteractal auch die Hauptstadtfraktionen.. aaaaber.. du musst dafür Items abgeben die du bei NPCs bzw. Spielerleichen lootest. Alles nähere steht bereits im Thread drinnen zu diesem Thema.


----------



## White Jen (9. Januar 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Das ist echt Kacke.. ich würde so gerne mit meiner Gnomin auf so einem Kriegswolf rumreiten.. so einen tollen, epischen, dunklen Wolf der mich durch Stormwind trägt...
> 
> Und ja White Jen du steigerst im Alteractal auch die Hauptstadtfraktionen.. aaaaber.. du musst dafür Items abgeben die du bei NPCs bzw. Spielerleichen lootest. Alles nähere steht bereits im Thread drinnen zu diesem Thema.



danke,das wollte ich nur wissen,ob ich das auch richtig verstanden hab.

Das Allianz keinen Ruf bei den Hauptstädten der Horde bekommen kann,ist mir auch klar...Für wie blöd hält der mich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (9. Januar 2007)

White schrieb:


> Für wie blöd hält der mich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man immer von dem Schlimmsten ausgeht, kanns nur besser werden.

Ist übrigens auch eine gute Lebenseinstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (9. Januar 2007)

Das war ja auch nur ein Witz von Elke... Und mein Satz mit dem Wolf ist war.. ich will wirklich einen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wenn man immer von dem Schlimmsten ausgeht, kanns nur besser werden.


Eine schlechte Lebenseinstellung. Immer vom Besten ausgehen, und wenn dann was blödes Passiert dann hat man wenigstens bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt glücklich gelebt *grinst*


----------



## WarNuts (9. Januar 2007)

Nun, ich sagte ja auch "ist übrigens eine..." 

Tjo, "eine". Aber nicht "meine" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

